# My Birthday



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a great birthday I had this year!!! (I love birthdays!!!) I took three of the kids to the groomer this morning, then I worked in the front yard most of the day. Then I ran some errands, came home - took a shower and went out to TGIF (Friday's) for my birthday dinner.


This is me, my sister and my daughter
View attachment 95241



Me, my sister, my dad and my daughter
View attachment 95242



whoops, just me....:blush:
View attachment 95243



This was my profile picture on FB and Suzi (Suzimalteselover) had it enhanced greatly by Alicia (the girl that painted Ava onto my Uggs). 
What a great gift....I never looked so good...

View attachment 95244


Life is good. :aktion033: Thanks.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday Pat!! It looks like you had a great day!!! xoxo


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Happy birthday, Pat. OMG! You look like a model in that last picture with Ava. You and Ava look absolutely stunning. Glad you had a great day. I really enjoyed getting to meet you and Ava at Nationals.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday beautiful girl. Love seeing pictures of you and your beautiful Family. You look stunning, Pat.
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Looks like you had a great day! Happy birthday!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili: Sounds like you had a great birth-day and night Love seeing pictures of you with your family and wow that enhanced picture by Alicia is so cool. (Of course if I got an enhanced picture you know what I'd be enhancin'. Something you don't have to worry about. :HistericalSmiley You look like you're ready for the red carpet. Poor Ava is thinking she needed some flowing locks too to match mommy. I actually really love that normal shot of just you too. :thumbsup: So glad you had a good time. You are so loved.:smootch::drinkup:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Happy birthday and that hairdo is very classy.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat I love you, you make me smile. I love how excited you get about your birthday, gosh I thought I was the only one:HistericalSmiley: HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRLFRIEND:chili:it's so awesome to be with family, your daughter looks so much like you.
That picture of you and Ava is just the best, love the eye lashes and the hair


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sounds and looks like you had a great day, Pat! All the pics are very nice, but the enhanced one looks like it belongs in a magazine - awesome!

Enjoy the rest of the night! Remember, it's ok to celebrate for a couple of days...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday Pat arty: arty:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

educ8m said:


> Happy birthday, Pat. OMG! You look like a model in that last picture with Ava. You and Ava look absolutely stunning. Glad you had a great day. I really enjoyed getting to meet you and Ava at Nationals.





KAG said:


> Happy Birthday beautiful girl. Love seeing pictures of you and your beautiful Family. You look stunning, Pat.
> xoxoxoxoxoxo


 Pat Happy Happy Birthday...:aktion033: And I agree with these 2 quotes... You are a very beautiful lady. At the banquet at the Specialty you just walked by my table and I thought what a glamorous lady you are! :thumbsup: You must have looked great in the show ring with Ava. :aktion033:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Happy, happy birthday Pat!!!!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday Pat!!! Looks like you had an great time!! nothing beats a nice get together with family!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Glad you had such a great day!! You deserve it!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhh Pat, you are so beautiful and I am glad you had a great Birthday.:wub: I did wish you one on FB. You have one more party when Jill comes back and that will be the best yet!!!!:chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat just remember "the older the violin, the sweeter the music!":innocent:

Your heart shows through in all the pictures---enhanced or not! 'Loved seeing photos of your dear family---and that they love being w/you on your birthday. You are a blessed lady!
:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

awww you guys are the Best! I can't believe how many birthday wishes I received...from all over the world...on FB!!!....gee...here too :aktion033::chili:

Alicia who "enhanced" my picture is the Best!! ...ummm...I never looked that good before. well maybe once 30 years ago :blush::blush:

Stan started being "Stan" once or twice during the day yesterday, but i reminded him it was my birthday and he was pretty nice the rest of the time :aktion033:

Thank you again for being You. (hey, 58 feels just the same as 57...not that bad):thumbsup:


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Great pics of your birthday, Pat. Oh, and the last pic, Va Va Voom!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Well Pat at first I thought the 2nd to last picture was the enhanced one!! why she would enhance your picture I didn't know? but apparently to me, you already look enhanced! LOL. Love the real enhanced pic too.
Happy Birthday!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Happy birthday Pat ... Wish u a year filled with everything u like and many more to come ^_^ 

Hugs
Kat


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Glad you had such a great day on your Birthday! Pat is beautiful exactly the way she is, inside and out. :wub: The only thing I said to Alicia is....don't make her feel silly, like the Lagoon pic. :HistericalSmiley:I want this art work to have a beautiful and elegant expression. I'm happy Stan loves the piece. :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday Pat:celebrate - firewor


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks like you had a wonderful birthday! Great pictures!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Looks like you had a well deserving, awesome birthday Pat!! And what a thoughtful gift from Suzi - love the way your hair came out


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Glad you had a great birthday. Love the pics!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday, Pat! Glad you had a great one. Loved the pics!


----------

